
Beijing orders state offices to replace foreign PCS and software - notlukesky
https://www.afr.com/world/asia/beijing-orders-state-offices-to-replace-foreign-pcs-and-software-20191209-p53i2f
======
Fjolsvith
Hardening their infrastructure, in preparation for what?

